# Chris Bosh's New Size!!



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

Have you guys heard Chris Bosh countined after the Summer League and Bulked up to about 240+ pounds. That is really good to hear speaks alot about his work ethic and how no one can call him to skinny to play in the NBA.

P.S. At 240 lbs and 6'11+ he is one of the bigger guys on the team!


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Do you have a link or anything?


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> Have you guys heard Chris Bosh countined after the Summer League and Bulked up to about 240+ pounds. That is really good to hear speaks alot about his work ethic and how no one can call him to skinny to play in the NBA.
> 
> P.S. At 240 lbs and 6'11+ he is one of the bigger guys on the team!


can u back this up in any way?


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

If that's true then it's great news now he can bang the boards and not get tossed around

The only thing I'm concerned about is if the extra weight slows him down and he loses some explosiveness that he had before, and the fact that many players who have bulked up in the past had suffered knee, and ankle problems because there legs couldn't support the weight aswell

Aswell I'm sorry but I can't really believe this till u give a link that shows a picture or something just so there's proof or if it's an article from a valid source


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

unless he has become really fat, i don't think anyone can gain 30+ lbs in a few months. 

and i KNOW you can't gain 30+ lbs of muscle in 4-5 months.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I would be happy if it was 10 pounds that he put on after summer league. If he could keep that weight on through the entire season it would help him out more then anything for year two.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

*weight is over-rated.*

I hope he is not 240 in fact I hope he stays between 220-230 

Garnett has never gone above 225 and he happens to be a decent 6'11 impact player. The same can be said for Keon and look how durable these guys are. Over a long season that extra weight can cause knee and ankle problems.

With Bosh's range he does not need to bang - we got bangers AD, Menkee, JYD, Moiso. Keep bosh playing a speedy finesse game.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_garnett/index.html?nav=page

====

Jermain O'neil is the same size and is 240 but he does not have bosh's range. Plus he has been in the league for 7 years already to get to that weight.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea it is always a great idea to bulk up, it turned Kobe from a questionable superstar to an undeniable hall of famer last summer. This summer he worked on his penetration against defense skills.  Heh....


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

u got proof man?, if this is true thats great


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> i don't think anyone can gain 30+ lbs in a few months.


One Word: Steroids!


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> One Word: Steroids!


not true, just ask how Baker or Shawn Kemp did it.


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> not true, just ask how Baker or Shawn Kemp did it.



 are you kidding, they are prime examples of players that were on the juice. Didn't you see the size kemp ballooned to after they put him on the substance abuse program?! (ie no longer able to juice)


----------



## SlamDunkShot (Jul 24, 2003)

i just heard that bosh is bigger than shaq.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> not true, just ask how Baker or Shawn Kemp did it.


One word....Pie.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SlamDunkShot</b>!
> i just heard that bosh is bigger than shaq.



yea me 2, and word has it that muggsy bougues grew taller than yao ming


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Yea it is always a great idea to bulk up, it turned Kobe from a questionable superstar to an undeniable hall of famer last summer. This summer he worked on his penetration against defense skills.  Heh....


:laugh: 5 star 4u.........
well if you had your rating on id give you one


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Bosh was 225 at draft time...240? Don't think so.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Bosh was 225 at draft time...240? Don't think so.


It's possible.


----------



## SlamDunkShot (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MadFishX</b>!
> 
> yea me 2, and word has it that muggsy bougues grew taller than yao ming


don't be silly.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> It's possible.


nope wrong. 15 lbs of muscle in 4 months? not possible. 5 lbs is ok, 10 lbs is pushing it, but 15 nope. and you can quote me on that.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> 
> The only thing I'm concerned about is if the extra weight slows him down and he loses some explosiveness that he had before, and the fact that many players who have bulked up in the past had suffered knee, and ankle problems because there legs couldn't support the weight aswell


a condition quickly becoming know in the medical world as david boston syndrome


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

well, if yao ming can put on solid upper body muscle mass then bosh can too. even bosh's initial improvement in this regard has impressed me. he doesn't NEED to be that size right away and expect his strength to improve dramatically regardless of how much mass he adds.


----------



## SlamDunkShot (Jul 24, 2003)

i actually got to go down and talk to bosh yesterday. he's gained a few pounds, and to prove it, he let me take a pic.

here is the new chris bosh, ready to go.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

That's sooooo weird cause I ran into Shawn Kemp yesterday too, but he was too busy to talk to me.


----------



## SlamDunkShot (Jul 24, 2003)

nice! after talking with chris, i went down to play some hoops, and who did i see? 

oliver miller!!


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

It is possible that Bosh had it up to 233 or so, but more than that is not what he should've added with it all muscle, or else he'll be slowed down some. I doubt he finishes the season over 230.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrimsonShadows</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> are you kidding, they are prime examples of players that were on the juice. Didn't you see the size kemp ballooned to after they put him on the substance abuse program?! (ie no longer able to juice)


He was never on Steroids. He was a crack addict. It works 2 ways. With some people metabolism it will make them eat and eat and eat. Others it will give them the feeling of being full like they ate a full course meal and lose weight. He was never on Roids


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Bosh went from 210 to 225 heres the link so he did gain 15lbs

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Basketball/NBA/Toronto/2003/09/30/213514-cp.html


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>osman</b>!
> Bosh went from 210 to 225 heres the link so he did gain 15lbs
> 
> http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Basketball/NBA/Toronto/2003/09/30/213514-cp.html


thanks for the link. however, most of us were under the belief that bosh had actually hit 225 at the time of his drafting and therefore wondering if he has bulked up much since.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i put that Bosh photoshop pic on another board, and some people called bs on me.

:laugh:


----------



## SlamDunkShot (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> i put that Bosh photoshop pic on another board, and some people called bs on me.
> 
> :laugh:


really? who'd uv thunk?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SlamDunkShot</b>!
> 
> 
> really? who'd uv thunk?


they went around like:
'is that how he really looks like now? i don't believe it.'

:laugh:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

let me say this before i get assassinated or anything of that nature I dont really see the big deal with bosh


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> let me say this before i get assassinated or anything of that nature I dont really see the big deal with bosh


Dude, stay away from the book depository. The grassy knoll too for that matter.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> let me say this before i get assassinated or anything of that nature I dont really see the big deal with bosh


i don't know how to reply with this...so i'll just laugh

:laugh:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> let me say this before i get assassinated or anything of that nature I dont really see the big deal with bosh


obviously, as a number 4 pick we have high hopes for him (but we're trying not to set our expectations too high for the first couple years). he needs strength to compete in the nba. if he has muscled up i think we can get good production from him, even in his rookie season because he's a student of the game and will hopefully pick things up quickly. i'm hoping bosh will develop into a jermaine o'neal, tim duncan type with better perimeter skills.


----------

